# Surly Pugsley Riders?



## garybuckham (13 Sep 2010)

Looking for anyone who rides a Surly Pugsley or similar "fat tyred" bike, like this one?







Gary
Pugsley on Patrol
www.youtube.com/user/garybuckham


----------



## zizou (13 Sep 2010)

Dont have one but they look great fun. 

Think it will be my next bike after i get a tourer.

There is a guy on singletrackworld who has one, dont think he posts on here though


----------



## RedBike (15 Sep 2010)

I would kill for one of those bikes and the local terrain to ride it on!

Have you seen this excellent blog?....
http://coastkid.blogspot.com/


----------



## John the Monkey (15 Sep 2010)

I like the idea of them, for sure.

Are you aware of Salsa's upcoming Mukluk? Similar idea, but slightly more refined.


----------



## SoloRider (26 Sep 2010)

I've really got into the idea of one of these after stumbling across CoastKid's vids on YouTube.

Could you give me any advice on how/where to get one built up?

I would be looking for a very similar setup to yours with guards and Alfine hub.

Not sure on 'curry squirt' though!


----------



## Turdus philomelos (14 Dec 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/ifsEE4cuAcE

Another great video Gary. Posted here so others could enjoy. Looks very much like my commute to work on Friday past.


----------



## Motozulu (14 Dec 2014)

I've already bought a bike off Rose, so know how good they are. have a look at the Tusker - great thing about the Tusker and Rose is you have so much choice on componentry - almost like building it yourself. Great price too, my mate is ordering one in January, there may be more component options by then too, according to an email he had from Rose HQ.
Tusker1 at £967 or the more expensive X01 equipped Tusker 2 at £1,500
http://www.rosebikes.co.uk/bike/ros...ardtails/aid:751674?bikevariantchanged=751674


----------

